# I'll be making soap for the first time tomorrow



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

At long, long last, I am getting ready to make soap - it took me long enough! I have two questions for y'all. The book I'm using says water (to which lye is added) should be at room temperature. Wouldn't it make more sense to use cold, cold water since the lye is so hot? 

The other thing I question is that the author says to wait 24 hours to clean the equipment because of the caustic nature of the lye. When I've observed soapmaking, everything was washed right away. ?????

TIA


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yay you! Woot!

(And it's about time!) 

If I make soap using water, I'll use half to all of my liquid amount as ice.

I'll wipe out the soap pot with paper towel & was up right away. The vessel I use to weigh the lye is immediately under running water to dilute the lye.

Your instincts are correct, Marvelous Madame!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

So how did your soap turn out and what kind did you make??


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats! I love making soap. I do use a distilled water when I make soap, because we have a well and don't know what minerals would affect the lye. I rinse everything right away, though. I wear my goggles and gloves until completely cleaned up.


----------

